# Dog Ate Brownie! Help!



## GrapeApe420 (Feb 1, 2008)

I need help. Yesterday approximately 1-4 pm my dog ate a "special" brownie. He is very small and weighs only 15 pounds. He was titching and freaking out last night but once he got to bed he seemed all right. This morning at approximately 7:30 I woke him up. He is still dazed and has no idea what is going on. Should i let him sleep it off all day or take him to vets? He looks very sick and evern i'm a little worried about him. Anyone have an expert opinion on this?


----------



## drew420man (Feb 1, 2008)

hahaha fuckin dogs man. i would just let him chill like you would if you were high. he just took a shit load his first time and it probably feels like he eat shrooms


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 1, 2008)

offer him some food and drink!should help him recover quicker!if hes not as bad as he was then hes gettin better!he should be fine.


----------



## GrapeApe420 (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried giving him some food and water but hes so fucked up I dont think he can do anything... poor pouch.  I think he will be fine tho guys! He seems to be getting a lil better and even walked around for a lil bit. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

When my dog was a pup on two different time he ate my stash 1/4 oz both times with no noticeable effects. I know chocolate is very bad for dogs. Something to do with the caffine.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chocolate is bad for dogs but only dark chocolate and it would need alot of it ... ,Just let him sleep it off...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

the chocolate could be of concern. if you have a vet you could call you might do that. just call and ask if there should be concern about him eating a whole brownie. don't mention the pot. i'm pretty sure pot can't kill you or your dog.


----------



## brasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

The dog has a pot hangover plus he did not smoke it he ate it so the stone will last longer because of it being circulated through his entire system. 

Has anything or anyone ever died from pot? I thought I was a goner on pot once, but that was short lived.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 1, 2008)

Chocolate is indeed toxic to dogs however at approximately 0.25lbs of chocolate per pound of body weight. So your dog would have to eat close to four pounds to be at toxic level. Marijuana motabilizes much slower in a canines body than a humans. Most dogs with low level thc exposure will merely sleep it off after stumbling around confused for awhile. I would recommend lots of fresh water and placing the animal in a quiet, secure area to sleep it off. Ypou may see excessive drooling, vomiting and really unusual behavior such as a usually nice dog suddenly becoming agressive. These signs are normal for a dog injesting thc. Thc has not been found to actually be harmful to dogs, just causes confusing and loss of coordination.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 1, 2008)

massive amounts of chocolate is bad for a dog (ex feed a pound to a dog could be fatal) but as for the reefer he just got FUCKED up i had a dog eat a half of dank found him leaning on a couch drolling very badly. Now he loves to get high now i have to hide my weed


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 1, 2008)

Dogs don't react too well to THC. Keep that shit out of the dog's reach, that's what bein a responsible owner's about eh. You don know what kinda shit theyll get into. What are you, Ricky or somethin?


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah keep it away from them...... However I found it weird that when I would get the green and before i lite up my dog would get really excited and when i smoked she would calm down for obvious reasons but it was strange how she would seem to want me to smoke... weird

but yeah keep it away from them


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Just for the future if you know your animal eats something that it shouldent' then you can give it proxide, the size of your dog will dictate how much to give to the animal. What this will do is make your animal through up. 

I had to find out the hard way last year when we got our puppy and she ate a rat poison bar. So I had to call the number on the back of the rat poison and they told me to do this. It worked she through up and we found out that she didn't eat the whole bar. She doing good now


----------



## DND (Feb 1, 2008)

My friends 120lb Rottweiler ate a quarter oz and died the same day. Coincidence? I dunno...I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Hank (Feb 1, 2008)

I could eat a hot dog.. Maybe i'll make some

Hank.


----------



## panhead (Feb 1, 2008)

Your pooch should be fine in a few days,my dog has ate everything on earth & survived including my stash several times.

Dumb ass dog drank 4 quarts of warm motor oil i had just changed from my car & was fine,never even puked but did shit grease for a week.


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha. Stupid dogs, my cat ate a 1/8th bud i had, stupid bitch was walking into walls for days.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 2, 2008)

Im sure he will be fine lol. My small Shitsu likes to eat bud. Like fresh bud. If she gets in my grow room she will chew off a branch. She likes it, you see her start to chill out.


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 2, 2008)

hahah, I just found my pup licking one of my plants. Fucking stoner dogs/


----------



## Titania (Feb 2, 2008)

Start digging that grave.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 2, 2008)

Raw uncooked weed has microscopic hairs still attached to it which cut away at a dog's internal organs. You may think it's cute, but don't let them do it!


----------



## overfiend (Feb 2, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Raw uncooked weed has microscopic hairs still attached to it which cut away at a dog's internal organs. You may think it's cute, but don't let them do it!



shit man i give my dog the stems out of bags all the time.
as soon as i open up a bag that damn dog is right there waitin for it.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2008)

he should be fine, i get my homies dog high so much that when we smoke he will actually come up to you and stick his nose out for you to blow the smoke in his face haha, he's been drunk too, thrown up as well.  dont worry


----------



## GrapeApe420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just letting you guys kno the dog is fine. He finally came back to reality around 7 o clock last night and has been fine ever since. Thanks for all the info and i'll have to make sure i hide the next stash better.


----------



## rezo (Feb 2, 2008)

my friends pit bull ate a brownie and was high for a couple days but it just went away. im glad your dogs ok.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

You cant kill people or animals with weed unless you somehow managed to concentrate something like 16lbs into a ingestible amount anyway


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 2, 2008)

brasmith said:


> Has anything or anyone ever died from pot?



no way......


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 2, 2008)

overfiend said:


> shit man i give my dog the stems out of bags all the time.
> as soon as i open up a bag that damn dog is right there waitin for it.



hahaha are you serious, that dogs a keeper.


----------



## Kamisori (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice, lol.

I wouldn't worry about the dog, he'll be fine. Every species loves weed!


----------



## DND (Feb 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You cant kill people or animals with weed unless you somehow managed to concentrate something like 16lbs into a ingestible amount anyway


Although I don't disagree, is there any scientific evidence that supports your statement? Just curious.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 4, 2008)

overfiend said:


> shit man i give my dog the stems out of bags all the time.
> as soon as i open up a bag that damn dog is right there waitin for it.


Stems are okay. Sorry, to clarify, I'm tam bout leaf matter. Stems at worst would give em a stomach ache an at best are good ruffage in their diet, if your dog don't eat veggies much.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 4, 2008)

ha my cat ate some bud once, she was humping the floor and going nuts, it was hilarious.


----------



## marcoze (Feb 6, 2008)

This actually happened to a friend of mine a couple years ago, he made some "Special" cookies and ran out for a bit when he ccame back 5 of em got eaten by the dog, i got pinned as the one to call a vet, i was straight up said the dog ate a shitload of weed and the vet said as long as its not throwing up/convulsing that its fine and is just high as hell hahaha.

So, the chocolate is what u have to worry about not the weed. (Cant OD on weed, so neither can dogs)


----------



## StopFckinSnitchin (Feb 6, 2008)

Keep the chocolate away from all your dogs n cats. Ive never seen any cat or dog have a prob gettin hits blown on them. Ingesting I have no idea, but why let em eat it when u can blaze it.


----------



## Cannabian (Feb 6, 2008)

I ate 18g's of killer hash in a few bites - slept for about 30 hrs but was fine. Shitty hang over. No body ever died from weed


----------



## Amys3977 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a vet technician and Ive seen so many dogs that ate the stash. All they are gonna do is give him IV fluids and maybe a little Glucose. The chocolate IS a concern. Some dogs can tolerate while others will not. However its crucial that they are treated for consuming the chocolate (or any other toxic substance) within the first hour. If hes doing fine after an hour then he will be fine. Let him chill and give him some NutriCal if u can get some. Dont force water but offer it since dog is high and may forget....lol...good luck


----------



## mokety (Feb 6, 2008)

and yeah it's also depend on how much the dog ate and what kind of chocolate cause if your dog about 30-40 pounds or more a little brownie cant kill them just the weed gonna get them high


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 7, 2008)

DND said:


> Although I don't disagree, is there any scientific evidence that supports your statement? Just curious.


 Yep. Natmoon is correct. A pound or 2 eaten oraly could possibly cause an OD in a human. Heres the info:

According to the Merck Index, 12th edition, THC has a OpenDNS value of 1270 mg/kg (male rats) and 730 mg/kg (female rats) administered orally dissolved in sesame oil.[4]
If this were scaled up to an adult human, the LD50 would be between approximately 86 g and 50 g for a 68-kg (150-lb) male or female person, respectively. This would be equivalent to 1-1.8 kg of cannabis with a 5% THC content (roughly average) taken orally. The LD50 value for rats by inhalation of THC is 42 mg/kg of body weight. 

It should be noted that the highest animal that oral LD50 values are available for, the Domestic Dog, would have to consume roughly one third of a pound (150 g) of pure THC in order to experience fatality. This data supports the theory that the THC in marijuana can not cause lethal overdose. 

TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL TOXICITY DATA:
666 mg/kg ORAL-RAT LD50;
482 mg/kg ORAL-MOUSE LD50;
525 mg/kg ORAL-DOG LD5O;
29 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-RAT LD50;
42 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-MOUSE LD50;
128 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-MONKEY LDLO;
373 mg/kg INTRAPERITONEAL-RAT LD50;
168 mg/kg INTRAPERITONEAL-MOUSE LD50;

Sources - LD50 of THC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
- Tetrahydrocannabinol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thelittlevan (Feb 15, 2008)

give the dog some peanut butter. he'll love it and keep his mind from racing too much. and it'll really get his saliva goin as well.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL My chinchilla once took a good nug out of my bong when it was sitting down on the floor. I let the chinchilla out to run around this little area and I forgot about my bong till it was to late. I went to blaze the weed was gone and my chinchilla was laying down not moving. I gave him one of those big fuckin brown taste like shit to human crackers in 30 min or so and lets just say he destroyed that cracker then he tried to eat my pizza.

He's Hooked now!!!








Yes Chilly this overwhelmed sense you are feeling is the munchies I was quite shocked when he lifted that haha


----------



## heartagram223 (Nov 2, 2008)

so i realize this is an old post, but earlier today i caught my ten pound miniature daschund eating at the remains of a 'special' brownie. He maybe only got a bite at most two bites but he is very very high right now, when he sits he wobbles side to side and when he tries to walk or run he can but he is just wobbly.. hes acting like hes drunk? now hes just sleeping, i was so worried though i had this like crazy hard guilt going on but when i typed it into google this was the first thread that showed up and it answered my question and definetly made me feel better..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

i need to make some edibles.


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Nov 14, 2008)

i made some cannacookies last weekend and fed my dog one lol he didnt mind he liked it ..
he always comes to the back door when im having a joint so i can blow it in his face haha stoneerrr dog!


----------



## RE5MA (Nov 14, 2008)

chocolate kills dogs


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to hear your dog is ok.. Now when he goes to poop try and collect it and maybe you can recycle that brownie


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 14, 2008)

if our dog even hears the word "weed" he is all up in your shit sniffin around and whining. Ive been blowing him shotguns through a paper towel roll since he was a pup. hes a min pin and he loves the green, whether it be stems or whatever....it cracks me up. Dogs...gotta love em


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 15, 2008)

give your dog chocolate laxatives....then when it shits... eat the shit, and you can still salvage a high for yourself!


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 15, 2008)

coltsfanky79 said:


> if our dog even hears the word "weed" he is all up in your shit sniffin around and whining. Ive been blowing him shotguns through a paper towel roll since he was a pup. hes a min pin and he loves the green, whether it be stems or whatever....it cracks me up. Dogs...gotta love em


 Whats gonna happen if you run out of reef, Thats gonna be one PISSED off dog Dude you better get growing LOL>>>>>>>


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 15, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Whats gonna happen if you run out of reef, Thats gonna be one PISSED off dog Dude you better get growing LOL>>>>>>>


 

im trying lol he dont want it unless i got some which is rare around here bc its so dry. Now when and if i have a successful grow im sure he will be sniffin my cabinet up one side and down the other. Hes a drug takin mf too. I dropped a lortab 10 on the floor one time and that mf ate it up so fast i didnt even have a chance to get to it. Then about 30 min later hes passed out with his face in his food bowl.... hes a funny ass dog


----------



## xogenic (Nov 16, 2008)

i was in stitches when my dog ate my grass little bas***d he is so inbred his brother is his dad lol and he ate a quarter of grass went to my sisters room and his back end repainted her bed and walls


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 16, 2008)

My dog ate 22 brownies once. That poor, poor fucking dog. Four days.


----------



## Dizzydawg (Nov 20, 2008)

i had a small dog once and it munched a quarter of gange it freaked the fuck out and shook like a bitch all night but it was fine afterwards


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 20, 2008)

id just be worried about the chocolate not the thc


----------



## xogenic (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh man chocolate can cause serious damage to dogs


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 21, 2008)

TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL TOXICITY DATA:
666 mg/kg ORAL-RAT LD50;
482 mg/kg ORAL-MOUSE LD50;
525 mg/kg ORAL-DOG LD5O;
29 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-RAT LD50;
42 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-MOUSE LD50;
128 mg/kg INTRAVENOUS-MONKEY LDLO;
373 mg/kg INTRAPERITONEAL-RAT LD50;
168 mg/kg INTRAPERITONEAL-MOUSE LD50;
[/quote said:


> Why on earth did someone decide to dose marijuana in the peritoneal space?


----------



## xogenic (Nov 21, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> Why on earth did someone decide to dose marijuana in the peritoneal space?


probably stoned


----------



## tDot. (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't let your dogs eat bud. Even if it doesn't kill them, it's not good for them, especially with small dogs. If they eat enough they can have a seizure.

I get so pissed when people blaze in my house and blow smoke in my dog's face. Inhaling THC isn't as bad for a dog as eating it but the smoke inhalation can't be good.

EDIT: Oh did I bring up and old thread? My bad. Whatever, it's not that old.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 3, 2008)

No need to worry. My dog ate a brownie that got left out that was made out of hash oil from a club and she was fine. She got seriously messed up, couldn't walk straight, eat, or drink. She slept most of it off in a couple of hours with us watching her really close. After about 5 hours she just turned into a space case and kept spacing out. Next morning she was fine, like nothing happened at all. She's only 40 pounds. Also don't worry about the chocolate messing with her. She'd have to eat ALOT of chocolate before you have to worry.


----------



## tDot. (Dec 3, 2008)

Well that depends on the type of chocolate. The problem with the chocolate isn't the caffeine as some people think (although that's another thing dogs shouldn't have), it's a compound called theobromine. You have to worry more about real chocolate, that stuff they sell for outrageous prices with percentages on the label. My 15lb pound got into the halloween candy a couple years ago and ate a few kid size Oh Henrys and spit out the chewed up wrapper.


----------



## Rick James (Dec 3, 2008)

someone said they gave their dog a lortab, lortabs have alot of acetaminophen(tylenol) in them which is very toxic to dogs, a few tylenol can kill a dog and one can kill a cat.


----------



## MrsKara (May 12, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but my dog ate a bunch of vaporized weed last night. We thought he'd sleep it off but this morning he is still unable to walk around, I took him outside to go pee but he peed all over himself! He won't get up or walk around. I found on the internet the side affects can last up to 72 hours. I'm worried, I have a newborn baby & taking the dog to the vet is not exactly on the agenda. Do you think he'll get better or maybe I should have my husband take him? If he was ok all night I'd imagine they'd just send us home & tell us to wait it out. I don't want to waste time/money...my poor dog! I love him so much...


----------



## Bud Frosty (May 12, 2009)

*Turn on the tube and give him some cheetos n iced tea. Usually works for me.*


----------



## db12345 (May 14, 2009)

your dogs will be fine. i had a 35 pound dog that ate a whole tray of brownies. They were strong , 1 was enough for a grown adult. After 2 days the fog lifted and he was back to normal after 3 or 4.


----------



## [Lucas] (May 16, 2009)

Reminds me when my dog licked up 2g of some blow, damn dogs.


----------



## skateNsmoke (May 16, 2009)

ehh hes high.. i think hes just feelin good haha


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (May 17, 2009)

GrapeApe420 said:


> I need help. Yesterday approximately 1-4 pm my dog ate a "special" brownie. He is very small and weighs only 15 pounds. He was titching and freaking out last night but once he got to bed he seemed all right. This morning at approximately 7:30 I woke him up. He is still dazed and has no idea what is going on. Should i let him sleep it off all day or take him to vets? He looks very sick and evern i'm a little worried about him. Anyone have an expert opinion on this?



lol my dog eats mass weed off of the floor all of the time he loves it!


----------



## stickyickys (May 17, 2009)

haha yeah dogs. 

after reading all this, obviously some people have varying opinions. thc doesn't harm the dog in my experience. it's just some dogs like it, some don't. my mom actually has a dog will annoy the hell out of you until you smoke and let her bask in, or just eat some. but another dog won't come near it. 

i had a pit that would literally do anything he could to get to it. he ate a QP off a plate one day, that was the most at any given time. he was fine, i mean he was high as hell, but he just sat there for hours devouring a bone that was a cows leg (he actually snapped it in half within 30 seconds rofl). 

TBH i'd be way more worried about the chocolate. it's not cuz of caffeine and it has NOTHING to do with dark or light/milk chocolate. it's about a sugar in the chocolate (or an enzyme maybe) that dogs literally can't digest and is very, very bad for them. however, it does take A LOT of chocolate to really do anything. being a 15 LB dog i'd say he's fine. and of course seeing as this was posted days and days ago, well actually months ago from my time stamps 

anyway, again it just depends on the dogs. the one that love to smoke with you is like 20 lbs and she ate like 1/2 oz one day, she just laid there and chilled and gnawed on a bone as well. just like people though i'm sure some dogs can have adverse reactions, like seizures. however, stating that it's just bad for dogs and they will do it....well i've never seen a dog have a bad reaction nor even heard of it so i would have to say it's a dog to dog basis.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

my dogs must have a high tolerance or something.........


----------



## Blizzackk (May 24, 2009)

So what would happen if a cat were to consume a cannabis-infused food?
JW....


----------



## Amnesia (May 26, 2009)

The dog should be fine, but feed it and give it some watah =O


----------



## zeldareaver (May 26, 2009)

Thats funny within a sense hope ur dogs alright. At least he wont forget his first time


----------

